

Recycling Proc in Turing - bvanvugt
https://gist.github.com/jeremywan/8683443

======
mrmch
Seems like a fairly inefficient algorithm -- could replace lines 6-44 with

%request homejoy.com/cleaning

------
assasinine
the original: [http://imgur.com/Ls9kAR9](http://imgur.com/Ls9kAR9)

